# B- OCCupancy



## RJJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I have an existing craft store now changing to a Tanning Salon.

The unit is 2100sf. The accessible route to primary function and bath room complies.

The store will now have small rooms total of 9 that will be utilized for tanning and assorted grooming functions.

Do the tanning bed need to be accessible? I would tend to think that 5% of the rooms and dressing facilities need to be accessible. Do the make an accessible tanning bed.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the opportune comment would be to make the tanning bed as accessible as possible. I know that tanning beds their selves are not labeled as ADA accessible. One room should have the wheelchair turning space and allow a parallel approach to the tanning bed.


----------



## steveray (Jul 8, 2011)

I am with BB....by accessible route, you mean from the parking lot all the way in, yes?  (i see signage and striping issues a lot)


----------



## brudgers (Jul 8, 2011)

The rooms containing the tanning beds need to be accessible.

Tanning beds are movable equipment and their accessibility falls outside the scope of the Building Code.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2011)

brudgers,

where is this addressed in the code? I have a tanning salon adding rooms as well and I told the contractor the rooms need to meet ADA requirements as in door widths, floor thresholds and wheelchair movement inside the room. I did not require any grab bars, could not figure out how they could be of use.

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2011)

A Tanning salon needs to provide 5 percent, but no fewer than one accessible room, a van-accessible parking space, ramps, as necessary and modify the doorways, as necessary, to make the entrance accessible, lowered service counter and provide an accessible unisex toilet room.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm with mark handler.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 8, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> A Tanning salon needs to provide 5 percent, but no fewer than one accessible room, a van-accessible parking space, ramps, as necessary and modify the doorways, as necessary, to make the entrance accessible, lowered service counter and provide an accessible unisex toilet room.


A Tanning salon cannot construct inaccessible rooms - e.g. doors with knobs or without the required clear floor area.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 9, 2011)

The parking, accessible route to primary function all comply. The Bath room will comply. ( A few minor adjustments to be made) I agree that 5% of the new rooms must comply.

So I would conclude that a bench, Turning radius would need to be provided. Grab bars? what section of the code or standard? The bed how would this be addressed?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

You do not need Grab bars, and the employees should not assist the transfer of people to/from the bed, that is a liability issue.

Just like a bed in a hotel room, It is up to the owner to comply with the "Access compliance" to the bed


----------



## peach (Jul 9, 2011)

Business is a business.. furniture is out of the scope of IBC.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 9, 2011)

Peach & Mark good comments! But benches are they not considered furniture?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

They can be built in or furniture but; Benches are specifically mentioned on the standards.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 11, 2011)

I am in agreement - however, the accessible route must still be maintained and provided to at least one of the tanning rooms.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks All! Some good comments. I am sure we will all see these conversions in the future if you haven't already.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 11, 2011)

The only disagreement seems to be whether the number of accessible rooms must be 5% or all of them.  The last DBTAC/Access Board webinar raised this issue.  According to them, all the rooms must be accessible.  But as noted above, the tanning beds are furniture and only built-in furnishings are covered by the feds.  There is no transfer requirement.  Mark's right.  That's the client's responsibility at this time.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 11, 2011)

That is interesting Gene! So if all rooms have an accessible route, Door and Handle & turning radius then I believe the bar has been meet. Would there be special signage hidden in the regs some place?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 11, 2011)

There is only signage required when not everything is accessible.  If all rooms meet the criteria then there is no special "accessible room" signage - only the standard tactile signage for permanent room signs.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2011)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> The only disagreement seems to be whether the number of accessible rooms must be 5% or all of them.  The last DBTAC/Access Board webinar raised this issue.  According to them, all the rooms must be accessible.  But as noted above, the tanning beds are furniture and only built-in furnishings are covered by the feds.  There is no transfer requirement.  Mark's right.  That's the client's responsibility at this time.


Gene, that maybe the way they want it, now, but it is not the way the *ADAAG, or any, Wriien Documentation * calls it.


----------

